# ST1032 Loose Chute



## Wildman1024 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have a ST1032 that's in pretty nice shape. I have had it 5 or 6 years now and its been a great machine. I do have 1 issue though. The discharge chute like to rattle around and in general is kinda loose fitting. What can I do to resolve this? do they make shims or anything for it? Doesn't seem to be affecting performance but its just annoying because the rattle is quite loud at idle etc. Thanks


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I find putting some low temperature grease around the mounting ring that the chute rotates on will often get rid of the rattle. You should also make sure all the hardware that secures the chute is straight and tight.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you need a shim, why not use washers?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 14, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If you need a shim, why not use washers?


The washer would have to be as big around as the chute. 

There is play between the chute and the top of the blower housing where they come together. I'll have to take a video to show what is happening.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening WM, I just serviced one of those units tonight. As suggested, I removed the chute to line that ring with grease. It does help with noise and movement. I also tighten up the 9/16" nut on the chute pivot bolt. Keeps the chute solid and prevents it whipping as the snow flies thru it.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

my 924050 does it as well it drives me batchit
guess ill try grease dont think it will work it might help
should just put the tall chute on it and call it a day


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 14, 2017)

1132le said:


> my 924050 does it as well it drives me batchit
> guess ill try grease dont think it will work it might help
> should just put the tall chute on it and call it a day


Tall Chute?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

just checked i all ready have the tall 18.5 chute dont think you can get a taller one without reworking it


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Get a couple of coffee can plastic lids and cut the center out to fit. Install between the chute and ring, bolt it together and trim the outside.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

took chute off cleaned up all the crud re greased with the extra 00 ariens grease quite as mouse now works smoothly


----------

